# Turning Cabriolle Legs



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been intigued for some time as to the making of cabriolle legs.I thought of trying to cut them out with a band saw, then thought of turning them on a lathe.Has anyone on this forum tried? If so, what is the basics...off centre? etc,As usual,any info would be appreciared. Regards.....AL


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Al never tried that but I would give it go use a scrap piece and see the out come. I did a lot of practicing on scrap pieces just to see if it work some did and others were flops. So trial and error. Off center all depends what look you are looking for so try a quarter or eighth on a scrap piece and see what the outcome is probably vibrate quite a bit so use it at a low speed until you get it to balance out.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

G,Day from Oz Glenmore,yea thats all I could think of,try using some scrap and see what happens.If it doesnt,well,well try plan B (whatever that is) Your new sheds coming on well,keep the updates and photos coming,Regards..........AL


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a link for a sorby offset chuck with video. I don't think buy one because it 350.00 for one or check on ebay for one if you are interest in one.

Eccentric chuck


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Al Robins said:


> I have been intigued for some time as to the making of cabriolle legs.I thought of trying to cut them out with a band saw, then thought of turning them on a lathe.Has anyone on this forum tried? If so, what is the basics...off centre? etc,As usual,any info would be appreciared. Regards.....AL


i turned 4 of them cabriolle legs on a lathe i have the info in a magazine What you do is turn them down first then turn off set on the cabriolle end If you do this make 5 just in case something goes wrong If you get the off set wrong it will come out wrong If you want the mag info let me know


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I saw them being made many years ago, two templates were involved, one to draw an outline on one face, the wood was then turned 90* and the second outline was drawn. One side was then cut on the band saw and the waste piece taped back into position whilst the second outline was cut. It was then put in the lathe for finishing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

Sometimes it's best to buy them out of the rack, at Rockler and many wood working supply stores, but if you want to make your own Norm A. as 2 or 3 videos how to do it from square one..

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection by Category - Tables

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0409
http://www.newyankee.com/nyw_yankees.php?do=item&dest=0409

more pictures + more
http://images.google.com/images?hl=...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4
===========



Al Robins said:


> I have been intigued for some time as to the making of cabriolle legs.I thought of trying to cut them out with a band saw, then thought of turning them on a lathe.Has anyone on this forum tried? If so, what is the basics...off centre? etc,As usual,any info would be appreciared. Regards.....AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

..............Fellas, thanks for all the info, I suppose I could source them out and buy them but that defeats the challenge,BTW Harry,Ive put a kink in a 3/4 inch band saw blade whilst sawing some sheoak.Trying to straighten it without stuffing it completely,got any ideas?.........Regards....AL


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

The 100% lathe turned legs are not technically cabriole legs. I think they are known as Queen Anne legs. 

A cabriole leg has a much more pronounced knee and is often NOT round in its cross section except for near the foot if it has a simple pad foot.

If you are interested in carving a cabriole leg, this link is a pretty good review on designing them:
http://www.rochesterwoodworkers.org/JunkDrawer/RWS Furniture SIG-Cabriole Leg Discussion.pdf

I know one guy that does a pretty darn good job of making them. My few attempts have been dismal failures but I'll keep trying. A good winter time activity since I'm better at making kindling than cabriole legs...


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Once again,the info on this forum by members is terrific.Rob,the link you gave is certainly "plan B" if turning a leg doesnt happen.I also assumed(wrongly) that the amount of curvature of the knee was dependant as to the height of the workpiece ie foot stool/hall table. Thanks fellas............AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Al, for about $18.00, I'd buy a new blade!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Al Robins said:


> Once again,the info on this forum by members is terrific.Rob,the link you gave is certainly "plan B" if turning a leg doesnt happen.I also assumed(wrongly) that the amount of curvature of the knee was dependant as to the height of the workpiece ie foot stool/hall table. Thanks fellas............AL


I can also remember seeing a short video series, I think done by Charles Neil, on cabriole leg construction. But I haven't been able to find a link. Mr. Neil has a nice web site but it seems to have gone through some changes in the past year and I'm just not grok-ing the new organization.

The Workshop of Charles Neil - Home

If nothing else, this plus is blog site make for a good afternoon's browsing.

There is also an episode of the Woodwright's Shop (Roy Underhill) where he and his guest show the building of a "low boy" (they call it a Po' Boy as part of an inside joke). They do a brief demonstration of turning a Q.A. leg. If you didn't already know, Roy Underhill is NOT a power tool kinda' guy. I think they lathe they use in this episode is a spring pole design. Kinda fun to watch. Again, I don't have the exact link but if you go here http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/schedule/video.html and start browsing the various episodes, you should find it. This is also a fun site to kill some time watching Roy ADHD his way around the woodshop.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry.........yes I think I'll have to part with the dosh, Rob, will have a look at the link later,Thanks again...............AL


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Al Robins said:


> Once again,the info on this forum by members is terrific.Rob,the link you gave is certainly "plan B" if turning a leg doesnt happen.I also assumed(wrongly) that the amount of curvature of the knee was dependant as to the height of the workpiece ie foot stool/hall table. Thanks fellas............AL


It is realy call off set turning It is in Woodworker's journal January/febuary 1994 issue It has pic that i can copy If you want Mite be worth a look del


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

...........Thanks Del,I will take you up on the offer,Regards AL


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Al Robins said:


> ...........Thanks Del,I will take you up on the offer,Regards AL


i copyed from the book You can't read the words But you will get the idea as to what it look's like I made the table using the legs del schisler


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

Just a small tip,,,if you save them in the .gif format you can read the text  the files will be bigger but the text will show up just fine.. 

========




del schisler said:


> i copyed from the book You can't read the words But you will get the idea as to what it look's like I made the table using the legs del schisler


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

.........Thanks Del,couldnt read the print but got the message,Thanks.......AL


----------

